# free: Timisoara Tumbler (Temeschburger)



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Two cock Temeschburgers for free, just pay for box and shipping costs. These *are not* show quality.

[email protected]


----------



## 1outkast2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Tim*

Harrisburg, PA


----------

